# Young and Dumb (NSFW: language)



## CLAUDIA Itzel CAMARGO (Sep 8, 2018)

some of my favorites

 from a recent session I did.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 8, 2018)

Like the BW


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2018)

What it says on the t-shirt is part of the trouble in the world today.....


----------



## BrentC (Sep 8, 2018)

Like the third one a lot.

Remember to number your photos so people can reference them.


----------



## waday (Sep 8, 2018)

I really like these, both color and black and white.

Number 2 is my favorite!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2018)

excellent


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 8, 2018)

Why did you title this thread like you did?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 8, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> What it says on the t-shirt is part of the trouble in the world today.....



No, people who push what they think on others are the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr (Sep 9, 2018)

Enough discussion of the words on the shirt. Stick to photo critique.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2018)

The second shot is my favorite. I'm glad you did a second post. Yesterday, I stopped by your site and looked at your work. You've got better skills than most 25 year-old shooters, and I thought you had some good stuff on-line. I know from Instagram that this type of portraiture, neon-lighted,on-location work is a growing new sub-genre. I was following a fellow from Germany who was doing a lot of this work. I don't know anything about it from first-hand experience, but it does appear that exposure is tricky in this type of light.

These are interesting people,and the lighting is new and exciting and different from what we'e been seeing for the past century. I think maybe experimenting with post-processing fill lighting on the last frame would be worthwhile, to see if you can coax out a bit more shadow information while still keeping that neat, neon highlighting on the body and neck and under-chin area. On the first couple of shots, the neon light appears like it might have over-saturated the red channel on the forehead, or maybe the contrast level is a bit too high. I saw by your personal info on TPF that your next goal is learning Photoshop, and I think that might be an area where the levels adjustment and tone curve adjustment might make these neon-lighted shots stronger. I'm not 100 percent sure, since I have not shot this close to neon tubes before, but I think that the color response of neon might benefit from having the Levels and the Curves dialog boxes manipulated by the photographer in the post processing stages.

I just wanted to offer you some encouragement. Again, I stopped by your site yesterday, you have better skills than most at your age.


----------



## Granddad (Sep 11, 2018)

To add to what Derrel said ... Better skills than many at ANY age! Learning Photoshop would take those skills to the next level.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2018)

I recently read something on critiques either of your own work, or others, is that you must first put aside personal feelings on the subject. Your images bring out a lot of emotions for me, from revulsion to pity for the future, and as a photographer/artist bringing emotion to the viewer is what makes an image relevant. From a technical standpoint could you have improved? Maybe, but by doing so you might have lost some of the moment. Something else read, opportunity trumps technical. Good set!


----------



## waday (Sep 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> from revulsion to pity for the future,


This is quite unnecessary and omitting it would have made your point stronger.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2018)

waday said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > from revulsion to pity for the future,
> ...



Why is an honest statement of the personal emotion generated by the image any more unnecessary then to say an image of a basket full of puppies made me feel good all over? Did you also read that " bringing emotion (good or bad) to the viewer is what makes an image relevant"? Or, on critique " you must first put aside personal feelings on the subject".  I neither judged the subject matter, nor did I presume to know the mood the photographer meant to portray, only to offer honest feedback for the photographer to compare to their vision.


----------



## Granddad (Sep 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...



Like Smoke665 I found the images disturbing. Also like Smoke 665 I put my personal feelings aside and commented on the images. I think if you read his comment carefully you'll see it for what it is. It's actually a bigger compliment than would probably be given by someone who shares the model's lifestyle.


----------



## waday (Sep 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


Smoke, I'm not trying to judge your feelings, so if that's how you felt, sorry for misreading. So you know where my comment came from: 

A sentence before the quoted portion, you said: "I recently read something on critiques either of your own work, or others, is that you must first put aside personal feelings on the subject" (underlined emphasis added by me).

And then, you went on to include your personal emotions in the very next sentence. I found that to be very interesting; thus, my indication that removing that information would have made your point stronger.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2018)

waday said:


> A sentence before the quoted portion, you said: "I recently read something on critiques either of your own work, or others, is that you must first put aside personal feelings on the subject" (underlined emphasis added by me).
> 
> And then, you went on to include your personal emotions in the very next sentence. I found that to be very interesting; thus, my indication that removing that information would have made your point stronger.



One of my problems is that the brain sometimes exceeds the capabilities of my typing and a truncated version is the result. While I don't subscribe to the model's lifestyle, I can put that aside, to give an honest critique, on an very import element of the composition - Emotion. Since early times, emotion has always been a part of art, the artist attempts to tell stories or depict ideas;  that in turn expresses or stirs emotions in the viewer. Art can be a record of what the artist is feeling or what they want to project which if successful  brings about emotional reactions in the viewer. In the 20th century, this type of art has been called Expressionist Art. Everyone knows the emotional aspect of Picasso or Frida Kahlo, to eliminate emotion from the image is to turn it back into a snapshot. Whether I subscribe to the lifestyle is irrelevant in the critique, what is relevant is that it elicited an emotion.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 12, 2018)

Getting back to critiquing the photos, I can only imagine the difficulty of getting any quality at all in the circumstances you must have had. Either the first model is a natural at posing or you have given her some wonderful direction. These photos are very interesting and as we have seen, very evocative. Hope you will give us more soon!


----------



## Jamesaz (Sep 12, 2018)

These are very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 20, 2018)

The white dot that is left of the subject in the first pic; is that some kind of lens flare? If it was accidental I think it’s great. If it was intensional you are awesome. It keeps drawing me back in to the subject. I think because it lines up with her ear plug. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Greg Thomason (Oct 11, 2018)

Top right is my favorite, due to the expression.


----------

